#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  mriadh في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك mriadh..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بداية يا ريت تعرفنا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

لقد سجلت في منتديات أبناء مصر بعد دعوة وإلحاح من طرف صديق عزيز على قلبي، هو العضو (السابق) "رامي" المعروف بابن رشد المصري، كان ذلك في الرابع من شهر نوفمبر سنة 2009، حيث أنني كأكاديمي لا أشارك في المنتديات إلا نادرا، وأقنعني صديقي وأخي رامي بالتسجيل في المنتدى بمدحه وبالإثناء على أصحابه وأعضائه، وكان قد فتح لي موضوع ترحيب حتى قبل أن أسجل في المنتدى.

للأسف صادف تسجيلي في المنتدى أوج أزمة المناوشات بين الإعلاميين في الجزائر ومصر، والتي أتت بظلها على الشباب المتعصب حيث حدث في المنتديات ما لا يمكن حدوثه في الإعلام، ومن حظي أنني كنت أشارك في منتديات مصرية وليست جزائرية، فكنت كمن يلعب في عرين الأسد.



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

أول موضوع شاركت به في المنتدى كان في قاعة التاريخ، وقد تم حذفه بعد ساعات معدودة، ثم أعدت كتابته، ولكن تم حذفه أيضا، لقد تزامن تسجيلي في المنتدى مع الأزمة الإعلامية الكبيرة التي عكرت صفو الأجواء بين مصر والجزائر، أي أنني دخلت للمنتدى في أسوأ فرصة أتيحت لي، وبفعل الحساسيات التي تجنب أصحاب المنتدى إثارتها، يمكن القول أن العديد من مواضيعي الأولى حذفت أو أغلقت من أجل تجنب الوقوع في مناوشات كلامية بيني وبين بعض الأعضاء المتأثرين بالفتنة التي أثيرت وقتها بين الجزائر ومصر. وأسجل هنا وقوف أصحاب ومشرفي المنتدى والكثير من الأعضاء إلى جانبي في تلك الأثناء، الأمر الذي رفع معنوياتي وشجعني للإستمرار في المنتدى.

كانت أول مشاركة لي تحمل في موضوع الترحيب الذي فتحه لي أخي رامي، وكنت أحمل فيها رسالة سلام كاشفا عن نيتي للتعريف ببلدي وشعبي على حقيقته، فكل العرب يرون صورة المصري، لكن قلة من المصريين من يعرفون صورة باقي العرب.
وبالنظر إلى المرحبين بوجودي في المنتدى عرفت أنني سأقيم بينكم على أرض صلبة لا تزلزلها الأحداث العابرة رغم أن إسم (الجزائر) كان يمثل مرارة لمجرد ذكره لدى الكثيرين وقتها.

طبعا الموضوع تم إغلاقه لأنه كاد يتحول لحلبة ملاكمة.

وكان أول موضوع أشترك به في قاعة التاريخ يتحدث عن عملية عسكرية للجيش الجزائري في سيناء، اشتركت به في قاعة التاريخ لأنبه الإخوة أن مصر والجزائر يجمعهما تاريخ لا يمكن أن تمحوه كرة القدم لأن الدماء اختلطت دفاعا عن الأمة العربية. وكنت أعتزم أن أتبعه بالعديد من المواضيع المشابهة عن العلاقات والتعاون التاريخي بين البلدين والشعبين لولا حذف الموضوع.


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

موقف لا أنساه كل ما ذكر منتدى أبناء مصر:
لقد تميزت الفترة الممتدة بين نوفمبر 2009 إلى إبريل 2010 بمشاحنات يومية على منتديات الإنترنت بين المصريين والجزائريين، ولقد تعرضت للعديد من الهجمات اللفظية المؤلمة من طرف بعض الأعضاء المتعصبين في منتديات أبناء مصر، وكنت قد قررت الإنسحاب من المنتدى أكثر من مرة، لكن بعد مراسلات من طرف بعض الإخوة الذي لا يمكنني رد كلمتهم قبلت العودة إلى المنتدى والمشاركة في تصفية الأجواء بين الإخوة المتناوشين، والحمد لله، تحسنت الأجواء بين الإخوة في الجزائر ومصر، والموقف الذي أتذكره هنا أنه كان بإمكان بعض مشرفي وأعضاء المنتدى تركي أذهب إلى سبيلي عندما قررت مغادرة المنتدى كأي عضو يشترك ويغادر (خاصة أنني كنت أضطر لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى أحيانا)، لكنهم ألحوا على بقائي وبذلوا الكثير من الجهد للحفاظ على الإحترام بين الأعضاء في أحلك أزمة إعلامية تشهدها مصر والجزائر، وهو موقف يفسر نبل الرسالة التي يرفع شعارها أصحاب المنتدى من أجل بناء مجتمع متكامل ليس مصريا فقط ولكن عربيا، ولكن لا أنكر أن تلك الفترة سببت لي الأرق، وأحيانا يطير النوم من عيني وأنا أفكر في طريقة أستطيع أن أمسح بها سحابة الصيف، لقد كانت فلا أياما متعبة على صفحات المنتدى، لكنها ممتعة أحيانا، على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ما حصل عند ردي على موضوع يتهم الحاج محمد روراوة رئيس إتحاد الكرة الجزائري بأنه يهودي، ولأنني أعرف روراوة شخصيا وأعرف أصوله وأعرف أخلاقه والتزامه بدينه الإسلامي كما أشهد على حبه لمصر، قمت بالرد على الموضوع، وتلقيت رد أضحكني فعلا وعكس روح الدعابة لصاحبه

موقف أتذكره أيضا كل ما ذكر موقع ابناء مصر، هو افتتاح قاعات الوطن العربي وإشرافي على سفارة الجزائر، حيث أنني أعترف بالتقصير في القاعة، والتقصير في المشاركة بالكثير من المواضيع أيضا، وأعد أعضاء ومشرفي وأصحاب المنتدى بأن أعوضهم على كل ما فات.


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
رامي رأفت (إبن رشد المصري): مهما كان سبب توقيفك من المنتدى: غيبتك طالت، لا بد من التصالح، لأن كل شيء تغير في مصر اليوم.

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
بعض المتعصبين (السابقين): نحن إخوة، وأي كان ما حدث، اللي فات مات.

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
عبارة من الصعب قولها لشخص معين، لأنها تنطبق على الكثيرين: وجودكم يفرق كثير، ياريت تواجدكم يكون أكثر.

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
أخي أحمد ناصر، رغم أننا لم نتشارك كثيرا في المواضيع رغم توجهنا القومي المشترك، إلى أن هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات، سعيد أنني كنت طرفا معك فيها.

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
قلة من الأعضاء الذين مازالوا يحملون في قلوبهم بعض بقايا التعصب، ألم يحن الوقت لمراجعة النفس؟


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

موقف أثر في وأسأت تفسيره، إغلاق وحذف بعض مواضيعي في بداية مشاركتي في المنتدى، موقف أدى بي إلى الشك في مواقف بعض المشرفين وانحيازهم لبعض المتعصبين، ولكن فيما بعد أدركت أن إغلاق وحذف تلك المواضيع كان موقفا حكيما من أجل تجنب الوقوع في مناوشات. (إن بعض الظن إثم).


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

لا أستطيع أن أقول أنني أذكر موقف متعلق بموضوع بعينه، ولكن يمكن أن أجيب على السؤال بطريقة بعيدة عن فحواه، وهي أن القاعة التي لي بها أكبر عدد من المشاركات هي قاعة المناقشات، وأسجل ملاحظة تتعلق بنوعية المواضيع التي ظهرت في تلك القاعة بعد الثورة المصرية، فنجد مواضيع جيدة وأذكر على سبيل المثال:

هل فكرت في الانضمام لحزب سياسي؟

ومن نوعية:
مجرد حل لمشكلة واحدة
هذا الموضوع يستحق صاحبه جائزة وتستحق فكرته دراسة وتنفيذ، للعلم فإن فكرة مشابهة كانت من أسباب تقدم البرازيل.

الشعب يريد إلغاء كامب ديفيد

ماذا ستقدم ثورة يناير للمرأة؟

نعم للتصالح مع إيران

والكثير من المواضيع الأخرى التي تشرح أنواع أنظمة الحكم، وهي أفكار ومواضيع وليدة مصر الجديدة، والتي تعكس وعي شبابها واهتمامهم بالتفكير في مستقبل لبلدهم، والتي رأيت فيها إبداع من طرفهم في الأفكار والمقترحات،والمواقف التي تسجل لأصحابها لا يمكن حصرها في موضوع، فهي كثيرة ومازالت مفتوحة على المزيد من العطاء الفكري.


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

استوقفتني الكثير من الردود التي لن أعطيها حقها إذا ذكرت بعضها وتركت أخرى، ولكنني أشير إلى أن هناك نوع من الردود يبهرني، وهي الردود التي يجتهد أصحابها في البحث عن المعلومات من مصادر مختلفة والتدقيق في المعطيات والإحصاءات والمراجع والمواقف والوثائق، فقط من أجل الرد على موضوع معين، رغم اختلافي مع ردود البعض في بعض المواضيع، إلا أنني أثني على المجهود الذي يبذلونه من أجل الدفاع عن مواقفهم.


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

القرار الذي تأخر في المنتدى هو تنظيف بعض المواضيع من بعض الردود المسيئة، صحيح أن معظمها مواضيع قديمة وغرقت في بحر النسيان، لكن من السهل الوصول غليها ولو بالصدفة أثناء البحث في إنترنت، أعرف أن الأمر يتطلب الكثير من الجهد، لكنه يتطلب أكثر قرارا لمراجعة المواضيع القديمة وتنقيتها، لأن ذلك يتعلق بصورة المنتدى.

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

القرار الذي تسرع في أخذه، توقيف عضوية بعض الأعضاء بسبب بعض الخلافات مع الإدارة والتي كان يمكن حلها بالتراضي.


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

حرية التعبير، هي التعبير عن الفكرة أو الموقف بكل صراحة مع احترام الغير، يقولون أن حرية الفرد تنتهي حين تبدأ حرية الآخرين، وأنا أقول للفرد أن حريته تبدأ حين تنتهي حرية الآخرين، من حق الإنسان أن يتمتع بحرية التعبير وان يكون رأيه محل احترام من قبل الآخرين، ولكن الأذية والتعصب والشتم والسب والإساءة هي أمور تدخل في مجال الوقاحة ولا علاقة لها لا بالحرية ولا بالتعبير.

أقول أهلا بالديكتاتورية حين يتجاوز الشخص حدود اللباقة والأدب والإحترام.


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

كلمة أوجهها لكل أعضاء المنتدى:
مرتادو المنتديات لهم 4 أهداف، منهم من يدخل المنتديات للتسلية، ومنهم من يدخلها للإستزادة والإستفادة، ومنهم من يدخلها للتفاعل وآداء رسالة، ومنهم من يدخلها من أجل خدمة تيار أو إيديولوجية معينة والترويج لها.
وأدعو الأعضاء الكرام إلى الحذر من الصنف الأخير.


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟
وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء

موضوع أخير أتمنى من الأعضاء المشاركة فيه، لأنه يهم كل العرب، وهو موضوع:
الثورات العربية: من ديكتاتورية الزعماء إلى ديكتاتورية المجالس

وأعترف بتقصيري في المشاركة في الكثير من المواضيع، لأنه عندي ما أقوله فيها، وأتمنى أن يرزقني الله الوقت حتى أتمكن من المشاركة بالعديد من المواضيع التي كتبت عناوينها وتوقفت، فالوقت يمر بسرعة ولا يمنحنا الفرصة للكتابة، وكأن القيامة ستقوم غدا.


كل الشكر لك mriadh على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

أشكرك على هذه المبادرة القيمة، والتي نتمنى أن تستمر لتمنح الفرصة للأعضاء للقاء دوريا.

  

ونلتقي معكم الأربع 16 نوفمبر مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أشكرك الأخت الكريمة ريهام على تخصيص جهدك ووقتك لزملائك من أعضاء المنتدى دون أن تنتظري من ذلك جزاءا ولا شكرا، وأعبر للأعضاء الكرام عن سعادتي للإقامة بينكم لمدة سنتين. (من المفروض أن تمنحوني بطاقة إقامة EgyptSons Green Card).

عندي صديق قديم طلع معاش، أمضى حياته يعمل كشرطي مرور، بعد خروجه إلى المعاش لم تفارقه الصفارة التي يحملها دائما في جيبه ولا يمضي يوم إلا واستخدمها لليصفر بها ولو مرة واحدة في اليوم، إنه الإدمان، وهو الأمر الذي أصابني وجعلني لا أفارق المنتدى وأدخله يوميا تقريبا ولو لمدة 5 دقائق لأطلع على جديده، ولم اكن لأدمن عليه لولا طاب المقام بينكم.

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي العزيز دكتور رياض
بداية يسعدني كثيراً تواجدك في المنتدى
تابعت بداياتك معنا وكنت أخشى كثيراً من توقيت تسجيلك 
ربما لم أشارك في موضوعاتك الأولى 
ذلك لأني كنت أخذت عهداً على نفسي أن أدخل مع الآخرين في مهاترات كالتي حدثت في تلك الفترة
أكن كثيراً من المودة للجزائريين .. وكان لي من بين أصدقاء الطفولة توأمان ولد وبنت جزائريان 

أما في هذا الموضوع .. فقد أسعدني كثيراً ماكتبت ,اسعدني تفهمك لأسباب حذف المواضيع الأولى وذلك لما حدث فيها وخوفاً من تفاقم الأمر .. لا حجراً على رأيك كما ظننت أنت في البداية 

أخي العزيز طابت إقامتك بيننا في بيتك ومنتداك
وأتمنى لك كل الخير 

أما العزيزة بوكي .. فأكرر شكري وامتناني لها على هذه الفكرة الرائعة والمحاورات الشيقة مع الأعضاء

----------


## nariman

والله مفاجأة جميلة واختيار أجمل
ازيك أخي رياض.. كيف أحوالك  :f:  :f: 

حقيقي سعيدة ان ريهام أتاحت لنا الفرصة للتعرف عليك عن قرب
وقد ايه واضح.. ومن زمان..رقي شخصيتك ووعيك 
أتمنى ظروفك تسمح وتشاركنا أكثر 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أشكرك الأخت الكريمة ريهام على تخصيص جهدك ووقتك لزملائك من أعضاء المنتدى دون أن تنتظري من ذلك جزاءا ولا شكرا، وأعبر للأعضاء الكرام عن سعادتي للإقامة بينكم لمدة سنتين. (من المفروض أن تمنحوني بطاقة إقامة EgyptSons Green Card).


انت خلاص أصبحت صاحب بيت.. 
وخليني أقولك كمان ان المنتدى ضم جنسيات عربية كتير رغم ان الأغلبية بطبيعة الحال من مصر لكن فيه ناس كتير تواجدوا ولهم دور وأثر في قلوبنا وعمرنا ما حسينا انهم مش مصريين

المشكلة في رأيي يا رياض اننا جميعا ..العرب.. غالبا بنقيس على حالة واحدة ونبني عليها موقف كامل ورؤية بالقطع بتبقى غير صحيحة
يعني مثلا بمناسبة كلامك عن الأزمة المصرية الجزائرية واللي لعبت فيها أصابع كتير يهمها تعكير الأجواء
حضرتك سجلت معانا في المنتدى..واتشرفنا بوجودك طبعا..انما التوقيت كان حرج فعلا.. كان لازم ناخد وقت علشان كل منا يكتشف الأخر ويفرق
انت قلت ان كل العرب يعرفوا مين المصري لكن المصريين ما يعرفوش باقي العرب .. مش صحيح
للأسف مش كل الأخوة العرب شايفين مصر والمصريين صح..وده بسبب حاجات كتير 
اللي يشوف فيلم مصري مثلا يفتكر ان هو ده الشعب وان هي دي أخلاقه وحياته..واللي يتعرض لأحد المتعصبين أو متطرفي الفكر بيتصور ان الشعب كله كده ويبتدي يطلق اتهاماته وانطباعاته في الهواء
احنا في مصر متضررين جدا من الحكاية دي أكثر من غيرنا بحكم وضعنا كدولة تعتبر قلب الأمة العربية
ومع الأسف برضه اعلامنا مع اكتساحه للمنطقة من عقود طويلة إلا انه ضرنا كتير في الاتجاه ده أكثر ما أفادنا
ياترى فيه كام جزائري معتدل زي حضرتك كده يا رياض شايف مصر والمصريين صح ؟.. قصدي ان الرؤية بتختلف
عن نفسي مش بسيب موقف فردي حصل من شخص أو حتى جماعة يدفعني لإنطباع متسرع عن بلد بأكمله
عارف..كان لي قريب لسه راجع من الجزائر بعد رحلة عمل لسنوات.. تعرض لبعض المضايقات وقت الأزمة المفتعلة دي انما من عشرته مع الناس هناك عاد بإنطباع رائع عن كرم الأخوة الجزائريين وحفاوتهم به لمجرد انه مصري





> القرار الذي تأخر في المنتدى هو تنظيف بعض المواضيع من بعض الردود المسيئة، صحيح أن معظمها مواضيع قديمة وغرقت في بحر النسيان، لكن من السهل الوصول غليها ولو بالصدفة أثناء البحث في إنترنت، أعرف أن الأمر يتطلب الكثير من الجهد، لكنه يتطلب أكثر قرارا لمراجعة المواضيع القديمة وتنقيتها، لأن ذلك يتعلق بصورة المنتدى.
> [/C]


فعلا معاك حق
ياريت أخي رياض تحددلنا الموضوعات اللي وقع نظرك عليها وتحتاج لمراجعة وترسلها في رسالة خاصة للمشرف العام والمراقبين
أو ياريت لو تقدر حسب القاعة تبعت للمشرف الخاص بها ويقوم بالمهمة دي

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الذى أحبه فى الله أ.د.رياض المصطفاوى
ما أجمل هذه المحطة من محطات أبناء مصر
حقيقة لم تختلف عن كل مشاركاتك فى المنتدى من عدة أوجه
أسلوب فصيح يعبر بعدد كلمات مناسب دون زيادة أو نقصان عن الأفكار التى تريد توضيحها بلا إسهاب ممل ولا إختصار مبهم..
وأسلوبك الذى ينم عن ثقافتك وعلمك وأدبك الجم المرصع بتواضع لا يستطيعه إلا مؤمن 
فكم من عالم يغتر بعلمه وكم من مثقف يزداد صلفا كلما إزداد ثقافة ..حتى إبليس لم تنفعه عبادة حينما كان أعبد من الملائكة لكبره وسوء طويته وخبث نفسه..
ربما زادت ها هنا مساحة التعبير عن المشاعر والأحاسيس كطبيعة موضوعات قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء..فخرجت كلماتك من قلبك إلى قلوبنا ..
أعدتنى إلى كثير من الذكريات فى الفترة الماضية بعضها مؤلم وبعضها مبهج..وقد أشرت لنا بذكاء عن الإعلام وكيف لعب دور غير نزيه فى إثارة الفتنة بين شعبين جمعهما الإسلام والعروبة والأصل الواحد واللغة الواحدة والنضال المشترك..ومازال هناك من يستغل الإعلام حتى الآن للعب أدوار مشبوهة تتهم الثورة حينا وتريد إشعال البلاد حينا آخر..
حقا لقد تسبب الإعلام فى ذلك الوقت فى النفخ فى النار وكانت تلك الفترة عصيبة جدا على المنتدى وعلى إدارته..فلم يسبق أبدا أن مر على المنتدى هذا الكم الرهيب من المخالفات والبذاءات  ولكن سبحان الله الذى يمهل ولا يهمل..فقد حصحص الحق ولم يكد يمر عام واحد حتى تداعت أركان الظلم والفساد فالحمد لله رب العالمين..
وربما أفصح إفتتاح قاعات الجزائر وسوريا والسعودية كنواة لقاعات الوطن العربى  عن موقف إدارة المنتدى من الحب للعرب وللجزائر التى أراد إعلام نظام بائس أن يبعدنا عنها..
صحيح أن القاعات لم تؤتى الثمار المرجوة منها حتى الآن لدرجة تساءل عدد من الأعضاء عن جدوى تلك القاعات شبه المهجورة..رغم أننا  كنا نأمل فى أن تجتذب تلك القاعات  أعداد كبيرة من أبناء الوطن العربى ليثروا المنتدى فنساهم ولو بجزء يسير فى تحقيق حلم الوحدة العربية ولو حتى عن طريق تواصل يقرب بين أفكارنا ويوحد بين أحلامنا..
لكن من يدرى فلربما تأتى الرياح بما تشتهى السفن..
أشكرك من كل قلبى على ذكرك لإسمى وأنا أيضا سعيد جدا لأننى كنت طرف معك فى هذه الذكريات..
وأوجه من خلالك الدعوة لكل أعضاء المنتدى أن يساهموا فى إثراء قاعات الوطن العربى ومحاولة دعوة أصدقائهم من بلدان الوطن العربى للإشتراك فى المنتدى وفى تلك القاعات..
وأتمنى أن تراسل أنت وكل أعضاء المنتدى  أفراد الإدارة عن أية مشاركات يرونها مسيئة حتى ولو كانت فى موضوعات قديمة..وأشكر لك حبك للمنتدى وتعلقك به وغيرتك عليه..
وشكرا لك على أنك شرفتنا بإنتمائك لمنتدانا الحبيب
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك د رياض

سعيدة بالتعرف عن قرب بشخصك

و اختيارك للمواضيع يعكس نضج فكري 

و اسمح لي أوجه تحية شديدة لحضرتك بخصوص موضوع - ثقافة الاختلاف- اللي فعلالالالالالالالالالا..بكون سعيدة بجد لما الاقي شخص مستوعبه و بيطبق الاستيعاب ده

لك مني خالص التحية  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم 

كانت مفاجأة جميلة انى الاقيك ضيف فى محطات ابناء مصر النهاردة يا دكتور رياض بجد ريهام تستحق الشكر على المفاجأة الحلوة دى  :f: 
حضرتك رغم قلة مشاركاتك الا انى عارفة انك متابع جيد جدا للمنتدى وكمان ودا المدهش ورغم قلة مشاركاتك الا انك تعتبر عضو نشيط جدا ودا معناه ان مشاركاتك دايما مؤثرة وبتعلن عن حضور طاغى وعقلية جديرة بلاحترام ولفت الانظار ..
مافيش شك انا بستفاد منك كتير وخاصة فى مجال السياسة وبجد بتضيفلى كتير بمعلوماتك الغزيرة واطلاعك على كل النظم السياسية وتواريخها فى العالم كله تقريبا ..انت اضافة جميلة لمنتدى ابناء مصر مافيش شك وانا سعيدة بجد انى التقيت بشخصية جميلة زيك سواء على المستوى الاكاديمى والعلمى او الانسانى والخلقى ..
طبعا انا عارفة انك بتقصدنى من ضمن المشرفين اللى اغلقوا مواضيع خاصة بك وقت ازمة الجزائر ومصر  :Girl (8): 
لكن من كلامك عرفت انك تفهمت القرارات دى والحمد لله  :2: 



> *مرتادو  المنتديات لهم 4 أهداف، منهم من يدخل المنتديات للتسلية، ومنهم من يدخلها  للإستزادة والإستفادة، ومنهم من يدخلها للتفاعل وآداء رسالة، ومنهم من  يدخلها من أجل خدمة تيار أو إيديولوجية معينة والترويج لها.
> وأدعو الأعضاء الكرام إلى الحذر من الصنف الأخير.*



ما تتخيلش نصيحتك دى مهمة قد ايه واتمنى فعلا ان الجميع يحطوها فى اعتبارهم  :y: 
بشكرك حقيقى على الحوار الجميل والممتع دا واتمنى انك تزيد من تفاعلك معانا لاننا محتاجين دا جدا 
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب 
 :f2:

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجودك وتوقيعك في الموضوع يشرفني دكتور مصطفى،طبعا لا بد من أن نتفهم ولا بد أن يكون لدينا وعي بحقيقة الأمور، وإلا ستكون الحياة فوضى وأحقاد والشيطان شاطر كما يقول المثل الشعبي (أو الحكمة الشعبية)





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أخي العزيز دكتور رياض
> بداية يسعدني كثيراً تواجدك في المنتدى
> تابعت بداياتك معنا وكنت أخشى كثيراً من توقيت تسجيلك 
> ربما لم أشارك في موضوعاتك الأولى 
> ذلك لأني كنت أخذت عهداً على نفسي أن أدخل مع الآخرين في مهاترات كالتي حدثت في تلك الفترة
> أكن كثيراً من المودة للجزائريين .. وكان لي من بين أصدقاء الطفولة توأمان ولد وبنت جزائريان 
> 
> أما في هذا الموضوع .. فقد أسعدني كثيراً ماكتبت ,اسعدني تفهمك لأسباب حذف المواضيع الأولى وذلك لما حدث فيها وخوفاً من تفاقم الأمر .. لا حجراً على رأيك كما ظننت أنت في البداية 
> ...

----------


## سوما

أختيار جميل وفرصة اننا نتعرف عن قرب على أ. رياض .. :: 
واكيد بيسعدنا تواجدك معانا دايما.. :f: 
موفقة دايما با بوكى .. ::

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أبادلك التحية والشكر على المرور الكريم على الموضوع، وأتمنى أن نستطيع بعون الله المساهمة في توعية الأمة العربية لحقائق الأمور في زمن الزيف 




> سلام الله عليك د رياض
> 
> سعيدة بالتعرف عن قرب بشخصك
> 
> و اختيارك للمواضيع يعكس نضج فكري 
> 
> و اسمح لي أوجه تحية شديدة لحضرتك بخصوص موضوع - ثقافة الاختلاف- اللي فعلالالالالالالالالالا..بكون سعيدة بجد لما الاقي شخص مستوعبه و بيطبق الاستيعاب ده
> 
> لك مني خالص التحية

----------


## mriadh

ما كل هذا الإطراء؟ والله أخجلتني كلماتك، وما أوتينا إلا قليلا، نحن فقط نحاول شرح بعض الحقائق، وإذا كنت إضافة للمنتدى فأنت أحد أعمدته بعملك الشاق بالإشراف على أصعب القاعات التي تتطلب مراقبة مستمرة أعانك الله مع الأخ أحمد واليمامة على القيام بها.

بالنسبة لإغلاق المواضيع أيام الأزمة لم أكن أعرف من أغلقها، ولكن إعترافك يجعلني أشكرك على حسن التصرف الذي جعلنا نتجنب الدخول في الكثير من المتاعب.

تحياتي




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> كانت مفاجأة جميلة انى الاقيك ضيف فى محطات ابناء مصر النهاردة يا دكتور رياض بجد ريهام تستحق الشكر على المفاجأة الحلوة دى 
> حضرتك رغم قلة مشاركاتك الا انى عارفة انك متابع جيد جدا للمنتدى وكمان ودا المدهش ورغم قلة مشاركاتك الا انك تعتبر عضو نشيط جدا ودا معناه ان مشاركاتك دايما مؤثرة وبتعلن عن حضور طاغى وعقلية جديرة بلاحترام ولفت الانظار ..
> مافيش شك انا بستفاد منك كتير وخاصة فى مجال السياسة وبجد بتضيفلى كتير بمعلوماتك الغزيرة واطلاعك على كل النظم السياسية وتواريخها فى العالم كله تقريبا ..انت اضافة جميلة لمنتدى ابناء مصر مافيش شك وانا سعيدة بجد انى التقيت بشخصية جميلة زيك سواء على المستوى الاكاديمى والعلمى او الانسانى والخلقى ..
> طبعا انا عارفة انك بتقصدنى من ضمن المشرفين اللى اغلقوا مواضيع خاصة بك وقت ازمة الجزائر ومصر 
> لكن من كلامك عرفت انك تفهمت القرارات دى والحمد لله 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mriadh

أنا الذي أسعدتني الدعوة إلى هذا المشروع، وأسعدني وجودك ومرورك

تقبلي تحياتي




> أختيار جميل وفرصة اننا نتعرف عن قرب على أ. رياض ..
> واكيد بيسعدنا تواجدك معانا دايما..
> موفقة دايما با بوكى ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا حقيقى سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليك عن قرب يا استاذ رياض وسعدت جدا بمحتطك الجميله شكرا لكلامك واسلوبك الراقى الجميل شرف لينا تواجدك وسطنا لك كل التقدير والمحبه  :f:

----------


## loly_h

*أهلا أ/ رياض

نورت محطات أبناء مصر



وفرصة جميلة فعلا إننا نتعرف على شخصك الراقى

محطات جميلة وإسلوب أجمل

بشكرك جدا ...

وإختيار جديد جميل بوكاية

بإنتظار جديدك ياقمر ...*

----------


## اليمامة

كما توقعت يا دكتور رياض ..
انسان مهذب برؤى وآراء جادة وعميقة 
ثقافتك وخاصة فى المجال السياسى جلية جدا وتبهرنا بغزارتها 
الحقيقة أننا سعداء جدا بوجودك فى المنتدى وأنت من أسرته المهتمة وواحدا من رواده الجادين الحريصين على رفعته وتقدمه بنشاطك الثابت ودوامك على التواصل والعطاء ..
وصدقنى منذ قرأتك هنا فى هذه المحطة المختلفة وقرأت أيضا ردود الأخوة الأفاضل فى اللقاء تعترينى سعادة بالغة لإستشعارى نوع من أنواع الوحدة العربية المصغرة هنا ..فعلى الرغم من أنه لقاء فى منتدى على عالم افتراضى - كما نزعم - إلا أنه ترك فى نفسى أثر أو فلنقل حلم فى أننا فى يوم من الأيام وعلى مستوى المجتمع الأكبر قد نتلاقى هكذا ونتوحد ولا يكون بيننا أى مشكلات أو ثمة أية حساسيات .. لما لا ننجح فى ذلك أخى ..لما لا نفعل حقا وماذا ينقصنا ؟

أشكر لك من قلبى أنك كنت السبب فى هذا نشوء هذا الطيف من الإحساس المريح داخلى ..أو مجرد تخيل أننا فى يوم ما كعرب قد نجتمع ..
كما أننى سعدت أيضا ذات يوم عندما قرأت لك موضوعا انسانيا بعنوان من يطبخ لمن ..وتأكدت أنك لديك جوانب أخرى انسانية وتأملية رائعة غير السياسة أتمنى أن تزيدنا منها ..والحقيقة برغم اعجابى بالموضوع إلا أننى لم أستطع الرد وقتها ربما لأنه أحيانا هناك نوعية من الموضوعات قد تقرأها وتعجبك وتتأثر بها ولكنك لا تملك إزاء تأثرك بها سوى الصمت والتأثر وترك هذا التأثر يحفر تأملاته وأمواجه داخلك ..هكذا فعل معى هذا الموضوع وقتها ..

مرة ثانية أجدد شكرى لك وتقديرى على هذه المحطة الرائعة كما أشكر بوكى بوكى أيضا لأنها صاحبة هذه الأفكار النيرة

تحياتى لكما 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أشكرك الأخت الكريمة ريهام على تخصيص جهدك ووقتك لزملائك من أعضاء المنتدى دون أن تنتظري من ذلك جزاءا ولا شكرا، وأعبر للأعضاء الكرام عن سعادتي للإقامة بينكم لمدة سنتين. (من المفروض أن تمنحوني بطاقة إقامة EgyptSons Green Card).
> 
> عندي صديق قديم طلع معاش، أمضى حياته يعمل كشرطي مرور، بعد خروجه إلى المعاش لم تفارقه الصفارة التي يحملها دائما في جيبه ولا يمضي يوم إلا واستخدمها لليصفر بها ولو مرة واحدة في اليوم، إنه الإدمان، وهو الأمر الذي أصابني وجعلني لا أفارق المنتدى وأدخله يوميا تقريبا ولو لمدة 5 دقائق لأطلع على جديده، ولم اكن لأدمن عليه لولا طاب المقام بينكم.




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو على ايه أخي الكريم بجد انا اللي سعيدة بإستجابتك لطلبي ان تكون احد ضيوفي الكرام في المحطات

ويا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير 
**********************

د/ مصطفى
ناريمان
جيهان
سوما 
لولي

كل الشكر بجد لكم ويا رب اكون عند حسن ظنكم 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## mriadh

أخي الكريم أحمد ناصر، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهما رزق الله الإنسان من علم، فهو لا يمنحه إلا قليلا، والمغرور أخ الشيطان والعياذ بالله، لقد أخجلتني كلماتك أخي، وتذكرت موقفا لي حدث في أوج الأزمة الإعلامية بين مصر والجزائر، حيث كنت أتمشى بالقرب من الحي الذي أسكنه، وقابلني شلة من المصريين يتحدثون بأعلى صوتهم عن كرة القدم (المصرية) والنادي الإسماعيلي والنادي الأهلي والزمالك، دون أن أشعر ناديتهم وكنت أريد أن اقول لهم: "إذا ذهبتم لمصر في الإجازة أتمنى أن تشهدوا بأنكم في الجزائر تعيشون وكأنكم في بلدكم ولا تفعلوا كما فعل بعض الكاذبين"، كنت أفكر في تلك العبارة وأنا أتقدم نحوهم غاضبا ومتأثرا بما شاهدته منذ نصف ساعة من أكاذيب على إحدى الفضائيات، ولما وصلت إليهم وهم توقفوا وهم ينظرون إلي وينتظرون مالذي ناديتهم لأجله، وجدت أن لساني قد عقد، وأن قوى خفية تنطقني دون أن أشعر، وسلمت عليهم وكأنهم إخوة لي لم اراهم منذ سنوات، ووجدتني دون أن أشعر أسألهم: "هل عندكم أية مشاكل في الجزائر" وأجابو بالنفي، فقلت لهم: "هذا عنواني، لو تعرضتم لأدنى مضايقة أو إزعاج فبابي مفتوح".
وودعتهم ثم سرت في طريقي وأنا أتسائل من أنطقني بتلك الكلمات؟ إنها الأخوة الحقيقية وليست البروتوكولية.

بالنسبة لافتتاح قاعات الوطن العربي، أعرف أن النتائج لم تظهر بعد، لكن لا تقلق أخي فإنها ستؤدي دورها في الوقت المناسب، وأعرف أن البعض اعترض على فتحها، ولكن القرار كان حكيما، وأبناء مصر بحاجة إلى مثل هذه القاعات، لأن مصر طالما كانت رائدة الوطن العربي وستبقى.

بالنسبة للإساءات التي أشرت إليها،سأخصص لها يوم لمراجعتها ومراسلتكم بشأنها بإعداد لائحة لكل الروابط





> أخى الذى أحبه فى الله أ.د.رياض المصطفاوى
> ما أجمل هذه المحطة من محطات أبناء مصر
> حقيقة لم تختلف عن كل مشاركاتك فى المنتدى من عدة أوجه
> أسلوب فصيح يعبر بعدد كلمات مناسب دون زيادة أو نقصان عن الأفكار التى تريد توضيحها بلا إسهاب ممل ولا إختصار مبهم..
> وأسلوبك الذى ينم عن ثقافتك وعلمك وأدبك الجم المرصع بتواضع لا يستطيعه إلا مؤمن 
> فكم من عالم يغتر بعلمه وكم من مثقف يزداد صلفا كلما إزداد ثقافة ..حتى إبليس لم تنفعه عبادة حينما كان أعبد من الملائكة لكبره وسوء طويته وخبث نفسه..
> ربما زادت ها هنا مساحة التعبير عن المشاعر والأحاسيس كطبيعة موضوعات قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء..فخرجت كلماتك من قلبك إلى قلوبنا ..
> أعدتنى إلى كثير من الذكريات فى الفترة الماضية بعضها مؤلم وبعضها مبهج..وقد أشرت لنا بذكاء عن الإعلام وكيف لعب دور غير نزيه فى إثارة الفتنة بين شعبين جمعهما الإسلام والعروبة والأصل الواحد واللغة الواحدة والنضال المشترك..ومازال هناك من يستغل الإعلام حتى الآن للعب أدوار مشبوهة تتهم الثورة حينا وتريد إشعال البلاد حينا آخر..
> حقا لقد تسبب الإعلام فى ذلك الوقت فى النفخ فى النار وكانت تلك الفترة عصيبة جدا على المنتدى وعلى إدارته..فلم يسبق أبدا أن مر على المنتدى هذا الكم الرهيب من المخالفات والبذاءات  ولكن سبحان الله الذى يمهل ولا يهمل..فقد حصحص الحق ولم يكد يمر عام واحد حتى تداعت أركان الظلم والفساد فالحمد لله رب العالمين..
> ...

----------


## mriadh

الأخ الكريم زيزو،

أنا الذي أسعد بالتعرف عليك، وأتمنى أن تجمعنا مواضيع في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله
**************************************************  ******************************




> انا حقيقى سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليك عن قرب يا استاذ رياض وسعدت جدا بمحتطك الجميله شكرا لكلامك واسلوبك الراقى الجميل شرف لينا تواجدك وسطنا لك كل التقدير والمحبه

----------


## mriadh

الأخت الكريمة

شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة

مرورك بالموضوع يسعدنا
************************************************




> *أهلا أ/ رياض
> 
> نورت محطات أبناء مصر
> 
> 
> 
> وفرصة جميلة فعلا إننا نتعرف على شخصك الراقى
> 
> محطات جميلة وإسلوب أجمل
> ...

----------


## mriadh

الأخت اليمامة

مرورك بالموضوع أسعدني وأخجلني

كلماتك سديدة، وبالنسبة لموضوع من يطبخ لمن، هو أكبر مما يبدو، وأثقل مما يحمل من كلمات، وستظهر لك خلفياته في الأيام القليلة القادمة.. أشكرك على المجهود الذي تبذلينه من أجل المنتدى





> كما توقعت يا دكتور رياض ..
> انسان مهذب برؤى وآراء جادة وعميقة 
> ثقافتك وخاصة فى المجال السياسى جلية جدا وتبهرنا بغزارتها 
> الحقيقة أننا سعداء جدا بوجودك فى المنتدى وأنت من أسرته المهتمة وواحدا من رواده الجادين الحريصين على رفعته وتقدمه بنشاطك الثابت ودوامك على التواصل والعطاء ..
> وصدقنى منذ قرأتك هنا فى هذه المحطة المختلفة وقرأت أيضا ردود الأخوة الأفاضل فى اللقاء تعترينى سعادة بالغة لإستشعارى نوع من أنواع الوحدة العربية المصغرة هنا ..فعلى الرغم من أنه لقاء فى منتدى على عالم افتراضى - كما نزعم - إلا أنه ترك فى نفسى أثر أو فلنقل حلم فى أننا فى يوم من الأيام وعلى مستوى المجتمع الأكبر قد نتلاقى هكذا ونتوحد ولا يكون بيننا أى مشكلات أو ثمة أية حساسيات .. لما لا ننجح فى ذلك أخى ..لما لا نفعل حقا وماذا ينقصنا ؟
> 
> أشكر لك من قلبى أنك كنت السبب فى هذا نشوء هذا الطيف من الإحساس المريح داخلى ..أو مجرد تخيل أننا فى يوم ما كعرب قد نجتمع ..
> كما أننى سعدت أيضا ذات يوم عندما قرأت لك موضوعا انسانيا بعنوان من يطبخ لمن ..وتأكدت أنك لديك جوانب أخرى انسانية وتأملية رائعة غير السياسة أتمنى أن تزيدنا منها ..والحقيقة برغم اعجابى بالموضوع إلا أننى لم أستطع الرد وقتها ربما لأنه أحيانا هناك نوعية من الموضوعات قد تقرأها وتعجبك وتتأثر بها ولكنك لا تملك إزاء تأثرك بها سوى الصمت والتأثر وترك هذا التأثر يحفر تأملاته وأمواجه داخلك ..هكذا فعل معى هذا الموضوع وقتها ..
> 
> ...

----------


## ابن البلد

يمكن اجمل حاجه عملها ابن رشد انه عرفك على المنتدى وعرفنا عليك يا دكتور

أستاذ الدكتور رياض
سعدت جدا باللقاء 
وأكيد أنت مش لك بس جرين كارد ولكن أنت صاحب بيت ومكان 
ربنا يبارك لك يارب
وبشكرك جدا على اللقاء الجميل والمواضيع المختارة
موضوع زيزو بتاع التوك توك ده عايز تعديلات كتيرة ويمكن زي ما قال أسد فيه أن في لجنة هندسية بتدرس أمر الإستفادة بشكل عملي من التوك توك
وبعتذر لحضرتك عن غلق المواضيع وحذفها في بداية مشاركتك
ولكن كما اشرت أن الوقت كان حرج وكنا بنحاول تجنب المشاجرات والمشاحنات العصبية بين الأعضاء وبعضها البعض

إن شاء الله يتم مراجعة المواضيع التي تحتوي على ردود مخالفة وأتمنى من حضرتك وأي عضو أنه لما يلاقي رد مخالف يبلغ عنه وهيتم التعامل مع الأمر فورا

تقبل تحياتي دائما وكل الشكر لك مرة اخرى وأكيد الشكر موصول لبوكي على اللقاء الجميل
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*الدكتور رياض 
بجد سعيد وانا بشوف محطتك جداً كما المتوقع انت انسان طيب وجرىء وبتفكرنى
بصديق لى جزائرى ايضا اسمه مازن .. اعتقد ان الشعبين المصري والجزائري متشابهين فى حاجات كتير 
سواء كانت عيوب او مميزات .. وشرف لى انك اختارت موضوع  نعم للتصالح مع إيران ! من ضمن مواضيع حضرتك
ومشاركتك فيه كانت مشاركة فعالة حقيقى 
اشكرك يا دكتور رياض*

----------

